# Grasshopper invasion concerns



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Seems like the grasshoppers have gotten out of control this year a problem I have never had before. I had some Seven XLR left over from Timothy mite control and it smoked them. The grasshopper’s literally ate a field completely off only leaving stems before I figured out what was happening. My question is I will be planting new fields in about two weeks my concern is will they chew the new growth fast as it comes up. I heard a local guy has sprayed three times and they make a comeback in a week or two. Any input would be great on chemical’s or strategic planning for dealing with them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it man...hate to hear of any loss, but insects really can get my goat. Never had a problem with grasshoppers, nor have I even thought of such a proposition but crikey....I’ve never looked that much further (past army worms) in the label but I believe a growth inhibitor like Dimillin would be the best bet.....about 4oz to acre but check behind me


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe some Grizzly? At the proper rate it has at least a three week residual. We use it all the time after terminating the cover crop but when we spray the corn ground with residual.


----------

